# Ok, now that I have done some more research....



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

I know I was all gung-ho excited about this upcomming week. After making a few phone calls, reading many articles, and watching videos..... Well lets just say Jager will be EVALUATED this week to see what he may be capable of whether it be Schutzhund or PSA.

Either way I am still super excited. Had some great input from Darryl and Rod. Thanks guys....

Hope my boy is up for the test. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have fun.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Best wishes for a successful day!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, Darryl is my trainer. We have been working with him for about 6 mos. He is very honest and is one of the best. Will you be coming out to our club on Sat. a.m.?


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

clearcreekranch said:


> Hey, Darryl is my trainer. We have been working with him for about 6 mos. He is very honest and is one of the best. Will you be coming out to our club on Sat. a.m.?


I will be there tomorrow night and I am hoping Sat morning as well. I am suppposed to help the wife work her horse but I think we'll bump that to Sunday.

Ed


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

SystemCritical said:


> I will be there tomorrow night and I am hoping Sat morning as well. I am suppposed to help the wife work her horse but I think we'll bump that to Sunday.
> 
> Ed


Ill see ya there tomorrow night!! It looks like it won't be as cold as last week, thank God!


----------



## SystemCritical (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome, looking forward to it. Hey, check this thread out I started. Kinda feel good about it. Any input would be cool...


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...orts/172590-wow-what-180-no-more-nos-did.html


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool! Let us know how it goes. Love reading about new experiences in PSA, SchH, and other sports. Checking out a semi-local SchH club myself sunday morning.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck and have fun!


----------

